
SAP serenely promises to be less bad - alexandros
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/09/sap_promises_future/
======
rgrieselhuber
My favorite saying about SAP:

"If SAP was the answer, what in god's name was the question?"

~~~
cromulent
A long time ago, the question often was:

"What system can we buy to replace our greenscreen in-house financial /
manufacturing / sales system, that gives us multi-language, multi-currency, a
GUI, an RDBMS, and freedom to choose hardware/OS/DB vendors?"

There was only one answer back then.

------
ryanb
I spent a year+ working in corporate finance after college at a Fortune 500
company, and at the entry-level, this involved quite a bit of cost
accounting/balance sheet work so I became quite familiar with SAP and its
intricacies.

In my experience: SAP is painfully slow, incredibly non-intuitive, and the
server inevitably crashes during every month-end close or year-end close with
high usage.. so company wide everyone could be locked out of SAP for hours
during the most critical times.

------
edw519
In other news, SAP promises to enter a faster horse into this year's Daytona
500.

